# Tad container size ?



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I am using the smaller 5, 5 1/2 and sometimes 7 ounce solo cups for thumb tads.

I am considering smaller size cups for my Tinc tads.

What are some sizes that everyone is using for thumbs as well as Tincs ect ?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

interesting, i dont' use anything smaller than a 16oz container and sometimes 20 oz cups, the larger water volume does help in having larger froglets morph out, I have noticed that those raised in 20oz party cups are actually morphing out faster i guess because the cups are more tapered at the bottom and concentrate th food more for the tads to easily get at.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Phil,

I tend to use fairly large cups for my tads.. The vents get no less than 8oz of water and the cobalts get 16 oz cups filled.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Philsuma said:


> What are some sizes that everyone is using for thumbs as well as Tincs ect ?


Phil,
You've seen my tadpole rearing setup using bin cups. My guess is that the actual footprint of the bin (2.5"x 5") is greater than a typical deli cup(4" round). I offer the same sized container for all tads.
Scott


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I think that tads in smaller cups morph out faster as they do find the food quicker....but then I guess it's also dependant on how often you feed them.

A brom certainly only holds a few ounces of water for a developing tad....thats where I'm basing my smaller size from.

Last year I only used 16 oz.

This year it's all smaller sizes and it looks like quicker growth so far.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

But does quicker growth result in more robust froglets? Or do they tend to morph out smaller?



Philsuma said:


> I think that tads in smaller cups morph out faster as they do find the food quicker....but then I guess it's also dependant on how often you feed them.
> 
> A brom certainly only holds a few ounces of water for a developing tad....thats where I'm basing my smaller size from.
> 
> ...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I'll let you know pretty soon....

I am wary of the high protein diet (tadpole bites) and the quicker morphing as a result and then possible SLS ect.

I am using more aglae and spiralina based foods now.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

the faster morph times that you are experiencing coulld have a lot to do with the warmer outside temps now that we are in summer. My tads are morphing out faster this time of year as well.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I let parents raise some and I use a couple of ounces of water per imi tad. I change it out partially once a week and use blackwater extract and riccia in each cup. 
I currently use shallow reptile watering dishes to raise them.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm using the small 5oz solo cups like Phil. I'm actually going to swap out to the small glass jars that are the same size pretty soon....I hear so much bad about plastic that it makes me nervous.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I use full-sized, wide mouth glass mason jars. No worries about plastic, and easily sterilized for reuse. I put a bit of indian almond leaf and some java in each container. 

I've raised tads in smaller containers before, and they seemed to morph out quicker and smaller.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

zBrinks said:


> I use full-sized, wide mouth glass mason jars. No worries about plastic, and easily sterilized for reuse. I put a bit of indian almond leaf and some java in each container.
> 
> I've raised tads in smaller containers before, and they seemed to morph out quicker and smaller.


Try baby food jars! I'm going to try that...


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Nah, I like larger containers. True, in nature, tadpoles are deposited in smaller volumes of water, but they are also most likely flushed on a regular (if not daily) basis by rainfall. I don't do water changes, so the larger volume of water, coupled with java moss and a healthy layer of biofilm, helps maintain decent water quality.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

jubjub47 said:


> I'm using the small 5oz solo cups like Phil. I'm actually going to swap out to the small glass jars that are the same size pretty soon....I hear so much bad about plastic that it makes me nervous.


Tim....I too try to go with glass over plastic whenever possible, not only to be green but also from paranoia about leached chemicals too.

I wonder if the useful algae / biofilm slime grows differently on glass or plastic?


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Phil... I only use plastic and feed primarily tadpole bites with some pelleted fish food occasionally and (knock on wood) out of 60-70 vents plus 45-50 cobalts I've had one vent with sls and no cobalts. Neither were proven pairs. Not saying it hurts or helps... it's only my experience. 
I stopped feeding the algae based foods all together...

George


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

hey phil as i am starting to get more tads then i know what to do with i moved from using large 16 oz containers for tads now down to these little fruit jars their all glass and about twice the size of a baby food jar and i save on space. the middle of the jars are wide so it holds a good amount of water but the bottom is small so the small tads do find food easier. right now i got some tads in the final stages and their huge tads in these small jars. also the jars are located on the top shelf of my gecko rack so all the heat comming up off the heat lamps im sure is helping them grow fast. i do half water changes once a week about using tadpole tea only no leaf no moss just the tadpole tea in the jar and the jar sits on the lid to divert some of the extra heat away and no lids and i have yet to lose one tad.

-Derek


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> I'll let you know pretty soon....
> 
> I am wary of the high protein diet (tadpole bites) and the quicker morphing as a result and then possible SLS ect.
> 
> I am using more aglae and spiralina based foods now.


I use all 5oz containers for larger and smaller frogs... although if I ever have luck with my bassleri when I get them I may have to use some larger cups... we'll see.

I'm also edging away from using tadpole bites. It looks like tadbites are something lik 33% ash, no point in feeding my frogs stuff that'll just pass straight through them. I'm switching over to a tropical fresh and salt water food called New Life Spectrum. It has a lot more active ingredients in it and it has color enhancers which is a nice little perk.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I use all 5oz containers for larger and smaller frogs... although if I ever have luck with my bassleri when I get them I may have to use some larger cups... we'll see.
> 
> I'm also edging away from using tadpole bites. It looks like tadbites are something lik 33% ash, no point in feeding my frogs stuff that'll just pass straight through them. I'm switching over to a tropical fresh and salt water food called New Life Spectrum. It has a lot more active ingredients in it and it has color enhancers which is a nice little perk.


The HBH brand is 33% ash? If so, that's alarming---it might do more than just pass through them---we might also be talking kidney damage here. Also, I think fish flakes with dyes that don't come from animals and plants directly---you know, the FD&C colors, aren't good for people or frogs. 

Good move going natural. I totally subscribe to it. 

I plan to use the largest baby food jars for thumb tads, but regular water changes are a must. I currently use a few glass candleholders and I keep one tad in a shallow reptile watering dish so the kids can observe the tad develop in the juvi-rearing tank. After feeding tad bites I do a water change within a day if it's not fully consumed. Largely, I feed spirulina and chlorella algae. I think now I will just drop in fruit flies as well as use the healthier fish flakes.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Good to hear Derek.

Watch those high temps...especially in the 80F range. 

Aren't tad bites a little high in protein? There was a thread with a couple posts about the feeding of bites early on in the tad stage - possibly causing bloat / bubbles due to the protein (gasses?).

So it looks like we have somewhat of a split on container size.....


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Also bear in mind that some species of dart need more protein and less algae than others, and vice versa---look up info respective to your species on hand.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

I had these around the house from pre-frog days and finally found a good use for them. They are little custard cups and jelly jars, some are around 6oz some maybe 8. I have also used them in tanks for tad drop sites and that has worked very well.

Sally


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

earthfrog said:


> The HBH brand is 33% ash? If so, that's alarming---it might do more than just pass through them---we might also be talking kidney damage here. Also, I think fish flakes with dyes that don't come from animals and plants directly---you know, the FD&C colors, aren't good for people or frogs.


I couldn't say which brand I'm referring to. All I know is I did a little research on the tadbites that I had bought and it was approximately 1/3 percent ash. Figured it was time for a higher quality food.


----------

